# if you drive in snow, what tires u got and vehicle? are you x or xl? or black



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

if you drive in snow, what tires u got and vehicle? are you x or xl? or black


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

it's 4x here in DC, no snow tires or awd for me... so i'm stuck


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

i drive in philadelphia, and honda accord 2012 and camry 2011 with stock tires are ok. even though honda accord was amazing in the snow.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Cleveland market.
UberSELECT.
AWD (luxury sedan)
I *should* have winter rims and Blizzaks, but I do well enough with all season radials, so I'm not going to the additional expense.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

The stock tires that came on my Chrysler 300s did great in a foot of snow last year (Charlotte NC ). Won't get anything like that here in Atlanta but so far these new Nitto Motivos are excellent in wet weather. I drive uberblack.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Driving X in a PriusC with Yoko Avid Ascend tires, had around 6 inches of snow yesterday didn't get stuck anywhere. They're reasonably priced, high mileage, all season tires rated highly for winter driving, definitely impressed with them so far. I had more of an issue with ground clearance in unplowed areas than I did with traction, but it was still all just shallow enough for me to pass.


----------



## Tom Madison (Aug 11, 2014)

GMC Terrain FWD with new Continental All-Season...great tires from Tire Rack!


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

Nokian WRG3 all weather on my SUV.


----------

